# Grillstock 2015



## wade (May 11, 2015)

Is anyone else planning on going down to Grillstock in Bristol on 11th 12 July?


----------



## smokin monkey (May 11, 2015)

Contacted the Grilstock guys to see if they needed any Hire Fridges for the events. They were intrested for London Event.  

I would of like to have gone but all three events we are Hog Roasting!

Smokin Monkey


----------



## wade (May 11, 2015)

Of course I am only going for the music. The smoke that some people create there just seems to keep getting in your eyes - I don't know what they think they are doing?


----------



## smokin monkey (May 12, 2015)

Grill stock are opeing a new restaurant in Leicester

Smokin  Monkey


----------



## jockaneezer (May 13, 2015)

Talking of restaurants, called in at The Crafty Pig on the Great Western Road in Glasgow last Saturday on our way back from Mull. They did the usual pp, burgers, brisket and wings. It was an ok meal, not truley authentic but was flavoursome. They had a good selection of beers and we sat outside watching the world go by on the one sunny day that Scotland gets allocated every few years. It's just up from Kelvin Bridge station if you're passing through.


----------



## kc5tpy (May 14, 2015)

Wade.  If I didn't know better I'd suspect you are thinking of competing.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (May 14, 2015)

Not competing - but there is one place I may be tempted to compete one day. I am going to see just what others are doing (for ideas) and for the music. Danny, i think you would really be at home with the music thefe too. Joyce has even agreed to come with me... shock! Horror!


----------



## smokewood (May 14, 2015)

I am going to Grillstock in Manchester, to be honest I was a tad disappointed last year.  

Talking of restaurants, there is going to be a new BBQ restaurant opening up near Sheffield in the next couple of months.so that will be something to look forward too.


----------



## smokin monkey (May 14, 2015)

Smokewood,  what goes off at Grillstock? is it just competition or lots of folks cooking and selling? Would imagine lots of traders selling all sorts of Tat!

It's International Horse Trials at Chatsworth.

Smokin Monkey


----------



## kc5tpy (May 14, 2015)

Wade.  Have you lost your mind??  I don't reckon there will be any redneck music there!

Danny


----------



## smokewood (May 14, 2015)

Last year there was plenty of redneck music.  I can only comment on Manchester, but I personally thought the venue was a bit small., and a bit of a let down, it took me about an hour to look at everything, then I was getting bored.  There is a large stage with live music with different bands throughout the day.  There is usually a weber tent and they give 15 -20 minute lectures throughout the day on smoking and BBQ'ing, great if you are a newbie but not so if you are more experienced.  There was maybe 10 - 15 stands selling food such as pulled pork, sausages, burgers and planked salmon etc. There was also a couple of beer stands, a promotional item stand that was selling Grillstock merchandise.

While all that is going on the BBQ teams are cooking away behind their stands so it's good for a natter and occasionally there are freebie bits of food on offer, and towards the end of the afternoon the BBQ Competition is judged  and that's about it .  I think there was also a chilli eating competition and some other competition going on.

I don't know if the Bristol or London events are larger, It was on Albert Square which is about 200 meters x 200 meters or maybe a bit smaller.


----------



## smokin monkey (May 15, 2015)

Was intrested in going to the Manchester event, as our Saturday Night Hog Roast booking has been cancelled. Was going to make it a two day job. But after reading what you have put, might only go along for the Sunday.

Smokin  Monkey


----------



## jockaneezer (May 15, 2015)

We were thinking of going along to the Manchester event for one day. Looked at getting a train down but the service is sketchy due to maintenance work. Val says she will drive but she has to do it all again the next day as she's working in Chorley and she couldn't have a drink.

Been to a Christmas market a few years ago in Albert Square and you're right, it is a bit small.

When we were in Heidelburg last September, there was a beer festival on in the city's squares, lots of cheap beers, lots of grilled meats and sausages and music, all for free !


----------



## wade (Jul 10, 2015)

Just arrived in Bristol - Grillstock starts tomorrow.. Can see most of Bristol from our hotel room. As we checked in we were asked by the receptionist if we wanted the full English breakfast tomorrow morning. I told her that i certainly hoped not :biggrin:


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 10, 2015)

Have fun my friend!  FULL report will be expected!  Keep smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokewood (Jul 10, 2015)

Have a great time, and I look forward to your update.  

I hope it is better than Manchester.


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 10, 2015)

Find the Guys from Tio's Shack, not sure what they will be cooking!


----------



## resurrected (Jul 10, 2015)

Would of loved to of gone. Especially as Bristol also has some fabulous bars and microbreweries (my other love is great beer). However we already have tickets to see Robert Plant.


----------



## bobbobbbq (Jul 11, 2015)

KC5TPY said:


> Wade.  Have you lost your mind??  I don't reckon there will be any redneck music there!
> Danny


I didn't know there was any other type of music? COUNTRY TILL I DIE! [emoji]128540[/emoji]


----------



## wade (Jul 11, 2015)

Country is my favourite music too. We recently bought a new DAB radio for our kitchen that also has built in Internet radio built in. I have several US country stations in my stored favourites.


----------



## bobbobbbq (Jul 11, 2015)

Wade said:


> Country is my favourite music too. We recently bought a new DAB radio for our kitchen that also has built in Internet radio built in. I have several US country stations in my stored favourites.


What make is your dab buddy I am very interested in buying one. I buy all my country off of iTunes and with 300 country tracks just on my phone it's getting a wee bit expensive haha. I do have a country music app on my phone which enables me to listen to quite a few U.S country music stations so not all bad [emoji]128516[/emoji][emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## wade (Jul 11, 2015)

I have always gone for Roberts when it comes to radios. The one in our kitchen is the Stream 93i

http://www.robertsradio.co.uk/product_details/STREAM93i.htm

They are not the cheapest but i find they are good quality


----------



## bobbobbbq (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks Wade. As always the oracle has the answers [emoji]128077[/emoji][emoji]128515[/emoji]


----------



## wade (Jul 11, 2015)

I had better start being quiet then or i will be getting myself a reputation:biggrin:


----------



## resurrected (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm slowly putting SONOS throughout the house. 

Currently have Playbar, sub, couple of Play 1's and a Play 3.

They are the dogs what's its [emoji]128512[/emoji]


----------



## bobbobbbq (Jul 11, 2015)

resurrected said:


> I'm slowly putting SONOS throughout the house.
> 
> Currently have Playbar, sub, couple of Play 1's and a Play 3.
> 
> They are the dogs what's its [emoji]128512[/emoji]


My buddy has sonos they are a bit to pricey for me mate. The great thing about his sonos is I have his wifi password so when I pass his house on the way to work at 2am I stop outside and crank up some country music for him. [emoji]128513[/emoji][emoji]127926[/emoji][emoji]127926[/emoji][emoji]128242[/emoji]


----------



## smokewood (Jul 12, 2015)

resurrected said:


> I'm slowly putting SONOS throughout the house.
> 
> Currently have Playbar, sub, couple of Play 1's and a Play 3.
> 
> They are the dogs what's its [emoji]128512[/emoji]


You might as well speak a foreign language to me, that's gone right over my head


----------



## wade (Jul 12, 2015)

I got to meet Sicknote Steve yesterday who was playing in one of the buskers tents Thumbs Up Thumbs Up Thumbs Up

http://www.sicknotesteve.co.uk


----------



## bobbobbbq (Jul 12, 2015)

Wade said:


> I got to meet Sicknote Steve yesterday who was playing in one of the buskers tents Thumbs Up Thumbs Up Thumbs Up
> 
> http://www.sicknotesteve.co.uk


That guy looks like a rip off of Seasick Steve.


----------



## wade (Jul 12, 2015)

They are quite different but i guess the name probably is. Sicknote is a Grillstock regular. I would have paid double if Seasick was playing here this weekend :-)


----------



## resurrected (Jul 12, 2015)

smokewood said:


> You might as well speak a foreign language to me, that's gone right over my head



Én is egyszerű a jövőben :D


----------



## smokewood (Jul 12, 2015)

It's easy in the future, or simple in the future? something like that.

Hungarian is not my strong language.


----------



## bobbobbbq (Jul 12, 2015)

Wade said:


> They are quite different but i guess the name probably is. Sicknote is a Grillstock regular. I would have paid double if Seasick was playing here this weekend :-)


I would of done anything to get down there to see seasick Steve he's a bloody legend with an amazing life story.


----------



## wade (Jul 12, 2015)

Yes, I agree Thumbs Up


----------



## resurrected (Jul 12, 2015)

BOBBOBBBQ said:


> I would of done anything to get down there to see seasick Steve he's a bloody legend with an amazing life story.



Seen him a couple of times live and he's a great entertainer.


----------

